# Medicare and medicaid need help



## ivonneatanacio (Aug 25, 2010)

We have an office located  in NJ and I need some help. 
My question is If the patient has medicare and medicaid and we do not par with medicaid can we balance bill the patient for the 20% owed from medicare? 

I believe we can not but I have to provide proof to the Dr. in order to have him make adjustment.


----------



## mitchellde (Aug 25, 2010)

I think the bigger question is did you know the patient had Mediciad when the appointment was set.  If so then they should have been directed to a Medicaid participating provider.  So I would say no then you cannot collect from the patient.


----------



## imonii (Sep 2, 2010)

No you cannot balance bill a Medicaid Patient you will have to w/o off or refer patient to  Medicaid provider.


----------

